# Solaris's Benchies



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2005)

ok for all who wanted to know stated in my other post titled "MY New SYS" i have preformed and displaying my benchmarks of the system "my new one" in the Sig.....pi was done after a restart i then restarted again and ran threw the 3 3d benches i then restarted and took a memory test bench by everest in total 3 restarts all programs in the back ground running


Super pi 1M: 53sec
3D Mark 03: 2949
3D Mark 05: 1560
Aqua Mark3: 33,994 Total....GFX-4,695...CPU-6160
EVEREST MEM TEST:MEM READ-2107 MB/S
MEM WRITE-909 MB/S
 MEM LATENCY-137.4 ns

all right their they are and so much better than my old set up this blows away my old one in everything gfx and cpu and memory .....thats right Gentlemen let the games begin


----------



## djbbenn (Oct 29, 2005)

Very nice Solaris.  

-Dan


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2005)

thank you


----------



## djbbenn (Oct 29, 2005)

Maybe gets some timedemo's like Q3A in there. 

-Dan


----------



## intel igent (Oct 29, 2005)

good start  

now get to oc'in


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2005)

i will try i need to get to know my board better ill ask for help but ill explore later u can bet those scores will get a little better and as djbbenn said or asked ill get more benches in


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 29, 2005)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> i will try i need to get to know my board better ill ask for help but ill explore later u can bet those scores will get a little better and as djbbenn said or asked ill get more benches in




 time to install ATITool ... GO Solaris17


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice man  

Now floor that 9800 Pro, they are excellent overclockers


----------



## AMDCam (Oct 30, 2005)

Yeah man, I got my 9800 Pro to 6,948 in 3Dmark 03 (that was a record breaker when I got that score about 2 months ago) with the 3200+ Barton and Nforce 2 Ultra 400, and it was all on air cooling. So yeah dude, expect to see about twice the score you have now when you overclock it.

By the way, you should try the Zalman VF700Cu heatsink on your 9800, that got me from 375/325 stock to 450/400. Plus I know they don't sell swiftech where you are (you told us that), but if you can find that one I told you about I recommend it a lot. I mean I get 2.5ghz on air with a normal warm room (not even cold air blowing on to it) and 2.46ghz 24-7. There are plenty of others, but I definitely recommend, if anything, get an aftermarket heatsink and don't keep it stock.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2005)

sweet ya im thinking ill get a REAL hs for the radeon i might for now take the hsf off my duron pop it on w/ some as5 and take like a plastic rod or gut a pen and shove it in the middle of the fan to prop it up so their isnt much stress thnx guys ur all a big help


----------



## zAAm (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey congrats Solaris! It must be a major upgrade from the Duron eh?  I remember when I upgraded my 900MHz Thunderbird to a 2400+ AthlonXP. Everything just seemed so fast! Especially Windows! And yeah, overclock that baby and you'll see some huge performance increases.  With that 9800Pro you'll easily beat my scores... sigh.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 30, 2005)

SuperPi, tsss, use Systool for Picalculations


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2005)

zAAm it is a big diff i played some games last night and was like    i didnt know far cry could load so fast or play so smooth.


----------



## Polaris573 (Oct 30, 2005)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> sweet ya im thinking ill get a REAL hs for the radeon i might for now take the hsf off my duron pop it on w/ some as5 and take like a plastic rod or gut a pen and shove it in the middle of the fan to prop it up so their isnt much stress thnx guys ur all a big help



The whole pen idea freaks me out............


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2005)

itl work......


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 30, 2005)

To mount a AMD heatsink you will have to drill 2 holes through it and get some long screws and nuts to secure it on, do you have a drill press that can drill through metal?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2005)

no but i have rubber bands.....


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 31, 2005)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> no but i have rubber bands.....


I really wouldnt reccomend that, they could break from any number of things and the heatsink woul fall off, instantly frying the card


----------



## wtf8269 (Oct 31, 2005)

Polaris573 said:
			
		

> The whole pen idea freaks me out............


I concur. But as wazzledoozle said, drilling two holes and bolting it on is really the only way to get it on there. Although if you can get it to work, that with a powerful fan is about the best thing you can do with air cooling for a GPU.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 1, 2005)

ocd to 2.21 from 2.0 and the temps of the diode are idle @ 98*F socket 93*F and case 93*F.....and they change but its usually this cool sept fot the case wich is usually 87*F...i love this thing..my idle temps w/ the duron oc'd to 1.4 from 1.2 were 102*F


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 1, 2005)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> ocd to 2.21 from 2.0 and the temps of the diode are idle @ 98*F socket 93*F and case 93*F.....and they change but its usually this cool sept fot the case wich is usually 87*F...i love this thing..my idle temps w/ the duron oc'd to 1.4 from 1.2 were 102*F



  Solaris ... What's the average oc for the CPU Solaris has guys?


----------



## zAAm (Nov 3, 2005)

What model do you have Solaris? 2800+? It's the closest to your clocks so I guess.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 3, 2005)

yup sure is zaam ur right on it


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 3, 2005)

Well im guessing a 2800 could get to 2.4 GHz or more, 2.2 GHz is pretty good, 3200XP speed


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 3, 2005)

thnx guys ill keep tryin


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 4, 2005)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> Super pi 1M: 53sec 52
> 3D Mark 03: 2949 NEW 3090
> 3D Mark 05: 1560...NEW 1796
> Aqua Mark3: 33,994 Total....GFX-4,695...CPU-6160...NEW 36,305 cpu:6,475 GRFX:5,043



new benchies after oc the old ones were stock oc info in the sig


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 4, 2005)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> new benchies after oc the old ones were stock oc info in the sig



  ......


----------



## intel igent (Nov 5, 2005)




----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 5, 2005)

ya thnx guys i thought i did pretty well i yet to slap on some ac5 on the radeon but regardless after the oc a gained a couple hundred in each catagory


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 7, 2005)

Were you running 3DMark 03 at maximum AA and AF?  My brother had a 9800Pro and got a score in the 6 thousands, I can't remember which, but he was running it at no AA or AF.  Maybe your processor is holding you back, but an Athlon XP @ 2.2Ghz should be pretty close to a 2.8GHz northwood.  I bet you were using AA and AF though.  Other than that I really like your new rig, and congrats!.

Have you thought about flashing that 9800 to XT yet?  My brother got a fair performance boost out of it .  I'd be willing to bet it would work too.  He had a 128Mb sapphire also.


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 8, 2005)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> Were you running 3DMark 03 at maximum AA and AF?  My brother had a 9800Pro and got a score in the 6 thousands, I can't remember which, but he was running it at no AA or AF.  Maybe your processor is holding you back, but an Athlon XP @ 2.2Ghz should be pretty close to a 2.8GHz northwood.  I bet you were using AA and AF though.  Other than that I really like your new rig, and congrats!.
> 
> Have you thought about flashing that 9800 to XT yet?  My brother got a fair performance boost out of it .  I'd be willing to bet it would work too.  He had a 128Mb sapphire also.



To be precise.  My score was 6395 when I had my 9800.  You should definitely consider flashing it to XT (of course put some kind of improved heatsink on it first if you do)


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 8, 2005)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> Were you running 3DMark 03 at maximum AA and AF?  My brother had a 9800Pro and got a score in the 6 thousands, I can't remember which, but he was running it at no AA or AF.  Maybe your processor is holding you back, but an Athlon XP @ 2.2Ghz should be pretty close to a 2.8GHz northwood.  I bet you were using AA and AF though.  Other than that I really like your new rig, and congrats!.
> 
> Have you thought about flashing that 9800 to XT yet?  My brother got a fair performance boost out of it .  I'd be willing to bet it would work too.  He had a 128Mb sapphire also.




dude maybe i do...ill go look also can u give me ur brothers bios?....it will be sweet ill flash it but what are the default clock speeds?....dont know if mine will do it.....hmm i cant seem to turn off any options like AA or AF


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 20, 2005)

ok in that final fantacy 11 benchmark i got 4137 and on their site 



4000 or above: "Incredibly tough" PC
We assume that your computer can run FINAL FANTASY XI for Windows incredibly well with the default settings. If your video card exceeds the recommended system requirements, it may be possible to run FINAL FANTASY XI for Windows easily even in high resolution mode or with bump mapping enabled.

on cinebench 03(based on cinema 4d awsome prog)


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 21, 2005)

I think he just used the Sapphire XT BIOS from the TPU BIOS data base and underclocked it.  I think he edited it down to 128Mb.


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 21, 2005)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> I think he just used the Sapphire XT BIOS from the TPU BIOS data base and underclocked it.  I don't think he even edited it down to 128Mb.



I downloaded the 256mb sapphire bios, used RaBit to change the amount of RAM to 128, and downclocked it because I only had the stock cooler on at the time.


----------



## newmodder (Nov 21, 2005)

*my benchies*

aquamark3...59,760 3dmark3...8,887
more to come


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 21, 2005)

^ i dont think i can do that though im not really skilled at that stuff 

unless you guid me through it step by step i got Rabit again andi see now what your talking about but what bios did you use?......will it Really improve my preformance?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 22, 2005)

Here you go.  I underclocked the BIOS to 378/324 you can move it up if you want, I didn't know how stable your card would be at the XT speeds.  I also edited it to 128MB of memory.
Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 22, 2005)

thank you ill try to flash it later


----------



## Zurb (Nov 22, 2005)

I also got 6000+ in 3dmark03 with my previous card 9800se AIW clocked to 410 - 410  and with a pro bios flashed... somethings not right with your score...


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 22, 2005)

hmmmnot good i dont like this   y is it soo horrible? i dk


----------



## Zurb (Nov 22, 2005)

I got 400 p better with catalyst AI set to off...    That maybe helps a little?  do you ever get over 60 fps in 3dmark ? if not maybe it has something to do with v-sync ... (wild guess)


----------



## Zurb (Nov 22, 2005)

when I tried catalyst 5.12 I got that problem...


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 25, 2005)

You should really leave catalyst AI on.  It optomizes the drivers for many programs increasing framerates.  Make sure v-sync is off it keeps your fps from becoming faster than the refresh rate of your monitor.  Catalyst 5.12 has not been released yet.  If you have a copy I'm not surprised it has problems Zurb, I'm sure ATI has not worked all the bugs out of it yet.  Current version is 5.11 I don't know where you could have gotten 5.12 unless your a beta tester for ATI?  Tell me how your flash goes Solaris .


----------



## Zurb (Nov 25, 2005)

Thermopylae_480 said:
			
		

> You should really leave catalyst AI on.  It optomizes the drivers for many programs increasing framerates.  Make sure v-sync is off it keeps your fps from becoming faster than the refresh rate of your monitor.  Catalyst 5.12 has not been released yet.  If you have a copy I'm not surprised it has problems Zurb, I'm sure ATI has not worked all the bugs out of it yet.  Current version is 5.11 I don't know where you could have gotten 5.12 unless your a beta tester for ATI?  Tell me how your flash goes Solaris .




Sorry... meant 4.12 :shadedshu 
Thermopylae_480: I agree catalyst ai should increase framerates.. but in my case it didn´t 
v-sync was a problem for me with 4.12  somehow I couldn´t get it set to off


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 26, 2005)

Have you tried using any of the 5.x drivers?  Maybe that problem is fixed in one of them?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 27, 2005)

Ya....sigh here ya go


----------

